# Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin derzeit zu Gange meinen ersten PC zusammenzustellen. Ich habe meine Anliegen schon durch Google laufen lassen, aber wollte hier noch einmal sichergehen.

Reicht das Thermaltake London 550W 80Plus Gold für eine MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X?

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Das Thermaltake würde von der reinen Leistung her locker reichen, ich würde jedoch empfehlen es zu wechseln, TT Netzteile sind nicht so das gelbe vom Ei
Was wäre den das Budget fürs neue?(oder hast du es noch gar nicht? Das wäre natürlich der Optimalfall)
-> Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016) such dir eines aus dieser Liste aus (aber keines aus der 60€ / Office Spalte, für eine 1070 darf es schon etwas hochwertiges sein)


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Theoretisch wäre das Budget nach oben hin offen, aber ich habe dieses Netzteil kostenlos bekommen und hätte mich natürlich gefreut wenn es halbwegs gepasst hätte


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Nun, es gibt User die TT Netzteile seit Jahren problemlos verwenden, es gibt aber auch User denen TT Netzteile den ganzen PC geschrottet haben  (und zwar zu viele um es als bedauerlichen Einzelfall abzustempeln) 
Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko zu hoch das der Stromspender das ganze teure Spielzeug ruiniert, deshalb empfehle ich dir ein hochwertiges Modell aus der Liste


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Danke dir!

Aber rein von der Leistung her würde ein 550W reichen?


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Je nachdem was du ansonsten für HW verbaust wird das Sys um die 300 Watt verbrauchen bei Normaler Gaming Last  (wenn du einen Broadwell E Prozessor verwendest vlt auch 350, mit Kaby/Sky Lake sollten es aber um die 300 sein)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Für eine 1070 würde auch ein Qualitativ gutes 400W NT ausreichen. Entweder das E10 400W, das GX-S450W oder das BitFenix Whisper M450


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Meine Wahl ist jetzt auf das BeQuiet	Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil gefallen 

Hoffentlich war die Entscheidung die richtige 

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort!

Edit: Außer jemand kann ein anderes Netzteil empfehlen!


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Eine sehr gute Wahl, so ziemlich das beste NT das du wählen konntest  
Viel Spass beim weiteren Zusammenstellen und bauen, bei Fragen meldest du dich einfach


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Viel Spaß mit dem P11, ist ein gutes NT. Obwohl es die E10 Serie auch getan hätte


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Vielen Dank euch beiden 

Mit so schnellen Antworten habe ich nicht gerechnet


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ich muss jetzt doch noch mit einer kleinen Frage antanzen 

Das NT hat echt viele und gut übersichtliche Kabel

Meine Frage:

Ich habe hier 1x 1 Kabel, dass sich in 2 x VGA1 teilt (6+2 Pin) und 1x 1 Kabel, dass sich in 2 x VGA2 teilt (6+2 Pin)

Kann ich nur ein Kabel nehmen und damit beide Pin Slots meiner GPU belegen oder muss das VGA1 und VGA2 Kabel anschließen?
(das jeweils VGA1 und VGA2 angeschlossen sind obwohl sich die jeweiligen Kabel in 2 x 6+2 Pin aufteilen

Frage mag dämlich klingen, aber es ist halt mein erstes Projekt


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Beide Stränge verwenden ist Sinnvoller, da so beide Rails belastet werden


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ok, also das von den beiden Kabeln jeweils 1x VGA1 und 1x VGA2 an der GPU angeschlossen ist


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Hab jetzt VGA1 an den 8 Pin Slot und VGA2 an den 6 Pin Slot gesteckt

Nochmal zur Erklärung:

Ein Kabel wird an das NT angesteckt und teilt sich dann in 2x VGA1 auf (jeweils 6+2 Pin)

Ein Kabel wird an das NT angesteckt und teilt sich dann in 2x VGA2 auf (jeweils 6+2 Pin)

Meine Frage war:

Reicht es ein Kabel an das NT anzuschließen und dann mit den 2 VGA Köpfen an die GPU zu stecken oder sollte ich beide Steckplätze mit jeweils VGA1 und VGA2 belegen?


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

So wie du es gemacht hast passt es, von beiden Strängen je einen Stecker an die GPU


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Wuhu 

Danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Viel spass mit dem neuen PC, dank des Hochwertigen Netzteiles wirst du lange freude daran haben


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Noch eine Frage zur GPU (habe jetzt aufgedreht um zu sehen ob alls anspringt)

Die Lüfter der MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X drehen sich beim Start nur für 10 Sekunden

Hat das etwas damit zu tun, dass die sich vielleicht erst ab einer bestimmten Leistung/Temperatur beginnen zu drehen und beim Start nur einen Testlauf machen?


----------



## keks4 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Die springen erst ab 60° an, hat alles seine Richtigkeit  
Wenn du die GPU Temperatur mal Kontrolliert aufs Maximum bringen willst ohne dabei vom Spiel abgelenkt zu werden kannst du dir ja Unigine Heaven (oder Valley) Downloaden, diese Programme Lasten die GPU 100% aus  (von FurMark rate ich entschieden ab)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Jap, das ganze nennt sich "Zero-Fan-Modus". Die Lüfter springen unterhalb einer bestimmten Temperatur (i.d.R. 60 ± 10°) gar nicht erst an.


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ok, lag ich garnicht so falsch 

Ist es normal das beim einschalten vom PC es in der nähe vom Netzteil kurz "klick" macht?

Edit: Es macht beim Ein- und Ausschalten kurz "klick"

Sonst läuft er ganz ganz leise


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Schon mal was von Relais gehört?


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ich verweise auf meinen ersten Eigenbau :'D

Habt Nachsicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ganz vereinfacht gesagt ist ein Relais einfach nur ein Schalter 
Der klickt halt, wie ein Lichtschalter z.B. auch


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Jetzt habe ich leider ein anderes Problem

Ich komme nicht ins "Boot Menu" um die gewünschte SSD mit Windows 7 zu installieren

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon


Nachdem das MSI Standbild erscheint wo steht "Press DEL to run Bios Setup or Press F11 to run Boot menu" kommt folgender Text

"Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Ok, ich bin mal im MSI Click Bios 5


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*



WoodyAT90 schrieb:


> Reicht das Thermaltake London 550W 80Plus Gold für eine MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X?



Na ja, das Netzteil basiert auf der PUQ Plattform von CWT. Eher durchschnittlich mit Standard Schutzschaltungen, aber eben nicht alles.
Kann man verwenden.


----------



## WoodyAT90 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Hey Leute, 

habe jetzt ein richtig besch******* Problem

Bei meinem BIOS (MSI Mobo) ist anscheinend Fast Boot aktiviert. Meine Tastatur wird beim Hochfahren nur kurz erkannt und dann wieder nicht. Ich komme somit nicht mehr ins BIOS hinein


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Einfach auf die Entf Taste hämmern, sobald der Rechner startet, dann solltest du ins Bios kommen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gaming X*

Fastboot-Option blockt BIOS-Setup | c't Magazin

Schon versucht?


----------

